

Latest Snowden Leaks: FBI Targeted Muslim-American Lawyers - trauco
http://www.wired.com/2014/07/snowden-leaks/

======
zmanian
Very strange that this story is on front page instead of the original.
[https://firstlook.org/theintercept/article/2014/07/09/under-...](https://firstlook.org/theintercept/article/2014/07/09/under-
surveillance/)

neutralitymentality said that his post of the source story was taken down on
twitter.

[https://twitter.com/BenDoernberg/status/486737087992201216](https://twitter.com/BenDoernberg/status/486737087992201216)

~~~
dang
That post fell off the front page because it was flagged by users. Same with
the current post.

------
colanderman
Why does Wired hyphenate and reverse the term "American Muslim"? "Muslim"
isn't a nationality or ethnicity. No-one says "Christian-American" or "Hindu-
American".

------
greenyoda
Previous discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8008025](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8008025)

~~~
tptacek
Look at that thread; it's shockingly bad, almost a perfect illustration of the
problem of political threads on HN.

In particular: look for the (prominent!) long-form anti-Islam comments. Notice
how some of them _aren 't illegible light grey_ \--- despite large numbers of
downvotes, they sustained enough upvotes to stay viable on the thread!

